# Frog Dog Patriot Profile



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

Frog Dog Patriot Profile

http://nralifeofduty.tv/patriot-profiles/video/frog-dog-full-feature/list/default-patriot-profiles


----------



## Wesley Laird (May 30, 2013)

deleted post


----------

